# Tivo Logo's & Channel Logos



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

Can someone attach the logos to this thread? Everytime I click on a logo link it takes me to an archive area and I cannot get them.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

I am sorry I did not explain. I am looking for the cool looking channel logos people have made for the Dtivo & HDTivo.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

/bump

Why cannot I get some kind of answer on this? It is not that hard.


----------



## gambit3131 (Mar 24, 2005)

Tivo Logo's doing a Google Image search


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

I am looking for channel logos to load into my DVR. Not the logo of the Tivo icon


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Google "logo-67.slice". You're feeling lucky...


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

THX PDiddy...lol I will give it a shot.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

DDB -> Files forum -> Search "logo"

Matt


----------



## jamieh1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Ive never done any hacking to my Directv HDDVR, can someone explain to me how I can change or add logos to my system.


Thanks


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Gotta hack it first. Go look at the Zipper thread.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

I have installed the logo slice onto my HR10-250 and got most of the logos added. I have also downloaded some of the newer HiDef logos from DDB (they are in PNG format). I have TivoWeb installed but can't figure out how to add the PNG logos. I FTP's them to the TiVo but don't know where they should go or how to add them. Tried using Tivoweb import logo feature but can't figure it out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

Import logo should work. If your tivoweb isn't in /var, make sure you mount as read/write.

Also make sure you have an "uploads" directory under tivoweb.

Matt


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

MisterEd said:


> I have installed the logo slice onto my HR10-250 and got most of the logos added. I have also downloaded some of the newer HiDef logos from DDB (they are in PNG format). I have TivoWeb installed but can't figure out how to add the PNG logos. I FTP's them to the TiVo but don't know where they should go or how to add them. Tried using Tivoweb import logo feature but can't figure it out. Any help would be appreciated.


I had to add an uploads directory under my tivowebplus directory before my import would work. Then it worked great for me on my 6.2 dtivo. I just browse my PC and select the one I want.

Dave


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Still doesn't work. When I click on "IMPORT LOGOS" and select EITHER DirecTV or TiVo my browser tried to go to http://192.168.1.200/logos/import/. I have tried creating that directory as well as the /tivowebplus/uploads as you suggested and it still won't work. I have Tivowebplus in /var/hack.



dlmcmurr said:


> I had to add an uploads directory under my tivowebplus directory before my import would work. Then it worked great for me on my 6.2 dtivo. I just browse my PC and select the one I want.
> 
> Dave


----------

